# Samsung Galaxy Nexus discussion



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2011)

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/sep/samsung_galaxy_siii_rumour_640x360_191028333112_640x360.jpg
*Samsung Galaxy S III*
Android Ice Cream Sandwich with Samsung’s TouchWiz 5
10 megapixel camera
4.65-inch screen, 9mm thick, metal and glass body
Super AMOLED III display
Resolution of 1280 x 1024 (pixel density of 352 ppi)
Quad-core 2.0 GHz processor
1.5GB RAM
32GB internal memory
SD card slot
video recording at 1080p with 60fps

*files.fbstatic.com/PostImages/1900592/0/f57d2315-3d81-451e-9061-851641751671.jpg
*Samsung Nexus Prime*
Android 4.0, Ice Cream Sandwich
1.2GHz Dual Core Processor
1GB RAM
Dimensions are 135.5 x 67.94 x 8.94mm
Weighs 135g
4.65-inch 1280 x 720 HD Super AMOLED display
5 Megapixel AF with LED Flash with zero shutter lag and fast shot2shot
1.3 Megapixel front facing camera for video calling
1080p Full HD video recording at 30fps
1080p video playback at 30fps
Bluetooth 3.0,USB 2.0, Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, NFC
16GB or 32GB internal storage
HSPA 21Mbps/HSUPA 5.76Mbps 850/900/1900/1700/2100
EDGE/GPRS 850/900/1800/1900
LTE version is region specific
3.5mm audio jack
1,750mAh battery

Source--> Tech2

Here are some screens of Ice-cream sandwich running o Nexus Prime

*files.fbstatic.com/PostImages/1900592/0/9047c781-adac-4957-b78a-340793d59aa4.jpg 

*files.fbstatic.com/PostImages/1900592/0/79d46b27-f5d1-47a1-87e3-1bf795cf911b.jpg

*files.fbstatic.com/PostImages/1900592/0/74afbfa6-ec8b-4373-98b1-55562bbcd516.jpg

Read here


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> *Samsung Galaxy S III*
> Android Ice Cream Sandwich with Samsung’s TouchWiz 5
> 10 megapixel camera
> 4.65-inch screen, 9mm thick, metal and glass body
> ...



Good god!!! Is that the spec of a mobile?!!! The diff. b/w a tab and mobile seems to be only the screen size now.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

60FPS for video!!! is that really required?


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 19, 2011)

It says right there in pic 8MP camera, description says 10. I am sure that's a typo 

Looks like Samsung has decided that they will have a phone with higher specs than the Google (Nexus) phone...always


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2011)

I think these phones will cost for arnd 40k....


----------



## NainO (Sep 19, 2011)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> It says right there in pic 8MP camera, description says 10.




No specs seem to be right, image itself is faulty.

GSMArena.com - Samsung Galaxy SIII specs revealed


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I think these phones will cost for arnd 40k....



~30k @ Q4 2012 ---> SGS3.
>30k for Nexus Prime @ launch.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Sep 19, 2011)

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/11/09/galaxy-s-III/gsmarena_001.jpg

Although he claims not to have used the device itself as it is still under development, he did hear about the specs of the device from Samsung reps and saw photos and slides of the device.
So what are these specs? Well, prepare to get your mind blown. According to our friend, the Galaxy S III will have a
Quad-core 2.0GHz processor.
1.5GB RAM, expandable memory with 32GB built-in.
4.65-inch Super AMOLED III display developed specially for this phone with an odd 1280 x 1024 resolution, which will give it a pixel density of 352-PPI, the highest on a smartphone so far.
10 megapixel camera capable of recording 1080p videos at 60fps.
Metal body with 9mm thickness and a 2,250mAh battery.
Built-in NFC.
The device will be running on Ice Cream Sandwich with a TouchWiz 5 on top. This new version of TouchWiz will be a bit different from the current versions wherein it won't be as comprehensive and will feature only minor changes to the OS. This will allow Samsung to provide quicker software updates in the future.
Samsung is planning to announce the device at MWC 2012 with a worldwide release planned sometime in mid-2012.
The specifications sound very impressive but perhaps a bit too impressive. Unlike the information regarding the Nexus Prime and ICS, we will take our anonymous friend’s information with a pinch of salt this time. We especially have doubts regarding that display. It has a 5:4 aspect ratio, which is simply odd for Android. Leaving aside the budget phones with QVGA resolution, no other Android phone has a 5:4 display. We can’t even dismiss it to a type as there are also claims of pixel density being made, which only make sense with the said resolution and size.
We will have to wait and see how this pans out. If we are lucky this may just turn out to be real. Hopefully the next time we hear about it, there will be some photographs of it as well.

Source : gsmarena


----------



## Neo (Sep 20, 2011)

what a beauty....perhaps i shuld say 'What a beast.....'
i would love to have such a phone.
ma older pc had these specs man.[now my brother is using it]

what to have next?
a 5Ghz six core processor with 4 GB RAM ,4.5" Full HD Display,1 Gb graphics......
LOL...just imagining....


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 20, 2011)

4.65" screen ???

how can we call this a mobile ?
Better get a tablet.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 20, 2011)

5" & 5.5" are still called hybrid or mobile-tablets. so maybe 4.65" still falls in the mobile zone.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 21, 2011)

The dell streak with 5' screen was so unrealistic as a mobile which was almost  impossible to pocket in your jeans . I had a friend with a streak and whenever he put it in his jeans pocket it looked like a boner ! I wonder how S3 will fare .


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

what the fcuk 4.65 ?
GS2 is uncomfortable for most of people due to its size 

but specs are killer, resolution


----------



## abhidev (Oct 12, 2011)

thread updated


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 12, 2011)

When is it scheduled to be released ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 12, 2011)

19th October. Rumored. 

Announcements Event of Nexus Prime in Hong Kong, on October 19th? | Android Shine


----------



## webgenius (Oct 12, 2011)

Charan said:


> 60FPS for video!!! is that really required?



Human eye can recognize close to 24 FPS. Most OEMs set FPS at 30 for playback. 60 FPS is totally unnecessary. This is just un-necessary load on the processor.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

Nexus Prime will sell more by looks than features & specs. beats Arc/S hands down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like I am way too late to the party 
The Galaxy S3 specifications look out of the world(thats whats expected from the worlds fastest phone)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ 1.5Ghz dual core (for mobile) was an out of the world spec at 2009. S3 should get launched around 2H 2012. and the processor will be manufactured on the 32nm so such clock are very much possible. but most likely will still be a dual core.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

I just saw this on main Digit site


> According to Phandroid, the Galaxy S III will come with a dual-core 1.8GHz Exynos 4212 processor along with 2GB of RAM. The smartphone will feature a 4.6-inch Super AMOLED Plus HD display, which is likely to deliver HD resolution without the PenTile technology, available in the present Samsung displays. Moreover, the Samsung Galaxy S III will have a 12MP camera, powered by a W750 BSI CMOS sensor for image control. The new Samsung smartphone will apparently also feature LTE, NFC support and unlike the forthcoming Nexus Prime, the Galaxy S III will have a flat display. The rumour mill states the Galaxy S III will also have a thinner body than the S II, and should quite obviously run on Android Ice Cream Sandwich. Phandroid, points out that the information on the Galaxy S III is unconfirmed at this time.


Leaked Samsung Galaxy S III specs show - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2011)

Galaxy SIII != Nexus Prime


----------



## Sarath (Oct 13, 2011)

"Mass suicide reported by all netbooks after a look at the specs of SGSIII"

Specs are hard to believe. This is a monster. But feels overpowered. The only feature I feel Android needs is "Battery life". And also of course, the lack of heating up.

I saw a video of the leaked handset and I must say, the UI looks sweet  awesome.


----------



## Soumik (Oct 13, 2011)

Galaxy S II released this year. Samsung will definitely not release its successor in the same year. But i do believe Samsung will launch the Nexus Prime as one of its own devices. So, the 1.8GHz dual core specs like a real deal coming in Q1 2012. (just my guess - may be named Galaxy S HD or something ).
GSIII will certainly IMO have a quadcore processor. Q3 2012 onwards, Qualcomm will be having Snapdragon Krait, nVidia will be planning Tegra 3 and TI will near its OMAP5 public release... all upto quadcores possible. So, Samsung surely will also be having a quadcore chipset ready for its flagship. Another year, same story. Samsung will take the performance margin to new heights again. 
Note: All my speculations, facts may vary


----------



## abhidev (Oct 14, 2011)

Nexus Prime and Android Ice cream sandwich confirmed to be unveiled on 19th Oct

Source-->GsmArena


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 14, 2011)

I wander how much backup battery will offer on a phone with such a huge configuration. :O

Hope someday will come when we will be able to assemble our phones our self just like PCs 

Every time something new comes, I always find something missing there 
Samsung just add a few things and I will not buy any other phone other than this. 
*ADD* a glassless 3D display, ability to record in 3D 1080p with a pair of stereoscopic camera and an assurance that this phone will be upgradable to all future versions of Android.

Ahh... one more thing, an Infrared port so that I can make it an Universal Remote. Just only these things


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ i think something like Sharp Aquos fits your requirement perfectly.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 14, 2011)

Its a TV or a Mobile Sharp Aquos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These things are already available >>> a glassless 3D display, ability to record in 3D 720p with a pair of stereoscopic camera

I just asked for assurance that this phone will be upgradable to all future versions of Android and 1080p 3D video recording and an Infrared port

And if Samsung want to provide some more than that, they can provide a pair of 3D secondary camera so that the other person can watch in 3D on Video call 

________________________________________________________
Okay Got it man Sharp Aquos SH80F price in India
But its lacking 3D 1080p and 3D secondary cam if you allow me to ask for more


----------



## sygeek (Oct 14, 2011)

Just so you guys know, these specifications are very much possible but with a catch of horrible battery life. That's the only reason manufacturers don't jump their specifications. It all happens gradually. As far as it makes sense, I think the specifications are just a rumor.

Even if it is true, I don't know if Samsung can fix it to a limit and increase it's efficiency. But don't get surprised if it doesn't have more than one hour worth of battery life.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 14, 2011)

In that case Samsung should make its body to extract power from any source, preferably light like Titan HTSE watch.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 15, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Okay Got it man Sharp Aquos SH80F price in India
> But its lacking 3D 1080p and 3D secondary cam if you allow me to ask for more



 send your suggestion list to Sharp & maybe the next Aquos mobile based on ICS will have those too


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ha ha, may be, I would love to do so if they really listens. Aniwz, I need a cheap phone, can you help me, dont wanna open a new thread for this. I will PM you.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 15, 2011)

sure. feel free to PM me.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2011)

Nexus Prime is a good device. Just 5 more days to official announcement. I am more interested about ICS anyway.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2011)

updated the thread with Nexus Prime specs.... its got only 5mp cam and some 1750mAh battery...


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 19, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus first impressions: Ice Cream Sandwich makes it sparkle | Android Atlas - CNET Reviews

As per the comparison, Motorola Droid Razr is much better practically. In a mobile screen, 960x540 resolution is more than enough. What we need in a good resolution camera that Samsung Galaxy Nexus doesnot provide. Hope Moto droid razr will be upgradable to Android 4.0. So this is what I think.

And microSD slot is the most desired in any mobile. Does Samsung Galaxy Nexus have one. As per this article, no.

*And where is this sleek curve look *
*files.fbstatic.com/PostImages/1900592/0/f57d2315-3d81-451e-9061-851641751671.jpg


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, Ice Sandwich is good... Read about it today... Still, I already have CyanogenMod 7, so most of the "new" features didn't seem new to me...

Too bad Google is doing away with the "long press" stuff from this new version of Android. Also, no menu button? I am sure Menu button would appear wherever necessary because the phone is one big screen without any physical buttons anyways...

*1876.voxcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/nexus-galaxy-official-560-rm-verge.jpg

I don't want Ice Cream Sandwich on my Optimus One. It still does not have Hardware Acceleration. Editors from ThisIsMyNext noticed lag... which is totally unacceptable. -- Galaxy Nexus with Ice Cream Sandwich: pictures, video, and hands-on | This is my next...



> "That having been said, it unfortunately remains the case that Android isn’t as swift and responsive as iOS or Windows Phone (or even MeeGo Harmattan on the N9). Or at least it wasn’t on the demo phone we got a look at. The subtle, pervasive lag that has characterized the Android UI since it inception is still there, which is not a heartening thing to hear when you’re talking about a super-powered dual-core device like the Galaxy Nexus."


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2011)

The phone is evolutionary rather than revolutionary. A bit too big? But ICS made iOS 5 look silly. That's for sure.

Waiting for it to arrive for my SGS2.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally they bring HW acceleration with ICS. Nice. Lets see when will the 2.3 GB devices gets the update officially, those which are compatible of course.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Finally they bring HW acceleration with ICS. Nice. Lets see when will the 2.3 GB devices gets the update officially, those which are compatible of course.



See *Android 4.0 Platform Highlights*

Nowhere does it mention hardware acceleration. Maybe it is not possible to include hardware acceleration because so many different types of devices with various GPU SOCs are used...

Google has probably left the implementation of Hardware acceleration to device makers...


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> See *Android 4.0 Platform Highlights*
> 
> Nowhere does it mention hardware acceleration. Maybe it is not possible to include hardware acceleration because so many different types of devices with various GPU SOCs are used...
> 
> Google has probably left the implementation of Hardware acceleration to device makers...


Android 4.0 Platform | Android Developers

[Confirmed] Ice Cream Sandwich To Feature Hardware Acceleration

New UI and Core Features in Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Overview


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2011)

Seriously people, check the SDK. It is very brief and human readable. Get your facts right before jumping into conclusions.

And for your information, ICS features h/w acceleration.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Android 4.0 Platform | Android Developers
> 
> [Confirmed] Ice Cream Sandwich To Feature Hardware Acceleration
> 
> New UI and Core Features in Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Overview





sygeek said:


> Seriously people, check the SDK. It is very brief and human readable. Get your facts right before jumping into conclusions.
> 
> And for your information, ICS features h/w acceleration.





I guess I was wrong about the hardware acceleration part...


----------



## Soumik (Oct 21, 2011)

Droid Razr getting ICS in early 2012
AndoidOS.in
But the question is, when will either of the devices be available in India? TBH, the moro device is a lot more appealing to me than the Nexus... 4.3 with qHD Super Amoled is more than enough. 4.65 is pushing the limits. Plus the kevlar infused body and super slim design grew on me a lot more than samsung's design..


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 21, 2011)

RAZR has Droid branding which means its coming to Verizon, which is a CDMA network. Won't be seeing it in India any time soon.


----------



## Soumik (Oct 22, 2011)

Its a dual antenna phone. It can receive both GSM and CDMA signals. Its 'worldwide' release is supposed to be somewhere in November. For now its Verizon exclusive.
But i do have doubts if that 'worldwide' ratings include india...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2011)

hope I am not waking a too old thread ...... any new if this phone has been released in India. it was told that 17th nov would also be its India release, but I could not find the phone on stores, online or on samsung's india site. Is it too early ...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ Man! Are you desperate for the phone. 
On a serious note, No, the phone has still not came in the market yet.

Status: "Not officially announced yet"
Source: *www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_iii-4238.php



sygeek said:


> But don't get surprised if it doesn't have more than one hour worth of battery life.



^^Maybe that news of battery life of 10 times has come at a right time! 

Btw, that specs are so dazzling!!!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2011)

hehe not desperate, but yes definitely interested .....  ICS seems quite a major overhaul from the previous Android Versions, add to that Samsung hardware, and it cant get any better ATM ...  . Just waiting for it to reach the stores .....


----------



## sygeek (Nov 21, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Man! Are you desperate for the phone.
> On a serious note, No, the phone has still not came in the market yet.
> 
> Status: "Not officially announced yet"
> ...


I was referring to Galaxy S3, read the first post of this thread.

Btw, it has already been launched in UK.

*Edit*: And...the AOSP build of ICS for Google Nexus S is now available.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2011)

According to this article .... the release date has been pushed back to late DEC, and expected price is 33K

Samsung Galaxy Nexus India Launch Delayed, Prices Slashed - Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy Nexus India, Galaxy Nexus Launch, Galaxy Nexus Price India, Galaxy Nexus Release India, Galaxy Nexus UK, Galaxy Nexus UK Price, google, Google Galaxy Nexus, samsung, Sam


----------

